
Those were the days with Turbo Pascal - ngcc_hk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_Pascal
======
ngcc_hk
Still remember the day the first time tuning Turbo Pascal (and later Turbo
Prolog). How can that be so fast?

Finally have time to do my "dream" project, converting Turbo Bridge to another
platform. But reading this wiki page fill a lot of joy. Many joke like IBM
cannot sell program < $200 and Bill Gates shouted at others on why their
program so slow.

Do not know they even have a lisp interpreter.
[http://staff.um.edu.mt/jskl1/turbo.html#Lisp](http://staff.um.edu.mt/jskl1/turbo.html#Lisp).
Finding distraction in this dark time of Hong Kong.

~~~
kazinator
From the Wikipedia page: "The edit/compile/run cycle was fast compared to
other Pascal implementations because everything related to building the
program was stored in RAM, and because it was a one-pass compiler written in
assembly language."

BTW "compiler written in assembly language" is sweetly ironic, isn't it.

